
Vectorflow: Netflix minimalist neural net lib for sparse data - mochomocha
https://medium.com/@NetflixTechBlog/introducing-vectorflow-fe10d7f126b8
======
drey08
I'm really excited that established companies like Netflix are using D. And I
think this is true for most of us in the D community.

------
juicy_apple
Shallow neural network library that fits most practical use cases and works
extremely well on sparse data.

